
Being the Boss in Brussels, Boston, and Beijing - dilemma
https://hbr.org/2017/07/being-the-boss-in-brussels-boston-and-beijing
======
DamonHD
Very interesting. Having worked extensively with Japanese, US and German firms
for example, I can see that I may have been missing a few things!

